# Online shopping for remote places..



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,

I live in 

*Township-Vikramnagar, Rawatbhata(Via-Kota), Rajasthan.
*
The Postal services through the following postal service providers are all good here :

*Speed Post
DTDC
Indian Post*

I want to know whether online shopping will be fruit full to me and _*will all the products reach me safely ?*_

If yes, *which websites can I order through ?*

*I have tried through Flipkart, they don't deliver here.. *


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2012)

Depends on what you are trying to order...

Anyway flipkart will always be reliable.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

koolent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in
> 
> ...



flipkart will else their loss. cash on delivery. SMC & ITWares too will. both send parts through DTDC as well as Bluedart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2012)

in my experience DTDC is much better than bluedart at least in my area both in terms of speed as well as packaging.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

*I have tried through Flipkart, they don't deliver here..*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2012)

flipkart or any online shopping site does not deliver anything.it is the courier company which delivers.unless you are in a very remote area DTDC/bluedart will deliver.i think in your case flipkart deliver in your area just not with the cash on delivery option(which depends on area in almost all cases).if in your city you can send courier using DTDC/Bluedart then you can also receive from them.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

Ohk.. So, everything ordered from bluedart or DTDC will be delivered safely ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2012)

actually you order through shopping site which then charges you money which include shipping cost.this shipping cost is the amount which these shopping sites pay courier companies to deliver to your address.go to DTDC & Bluedart sites & check their locations to see which one is nearest to you.whichever courier company office is nearest to you will deliver sooner & you can also contact local office to enquire about your delivery status.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ Ohk bro thanks a lot, I went to the ITwares shipping page there was no option for Bluedart.. Is it written by any other name ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2012)

well according to their knowledge base they use TNT & Pafex courier.TNT has 1 address in kota listed as 07 ZUBER COMPLEX,NEAR AERODRUM CIRCLE,Kota.

Pafex list Kota in the list of cities in Rajasthan with network.
PAFEX :: Network


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

ohk... Then it must not be a problem, I think I shoul try first time with a cheap product.. Any suggestions ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2012)

try this:
JVC Marshmallow HA-FX34 In Ear Earphone - Black Color

or maybe pendrive.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

^ hmm. thnx a lot bro.. U are repped...


----------



## manoj_299 (Mar 10, 2012)

On ebay there are alot of seller who send product via DTDC. Contact them for shipping with DTDC before purchasing.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ohk.. So, everything ordered from bluedart or DTDC will be delivered safely ?



it'll be better if you talk to the shop owner. Rahul in case of ITWares & Gurpreet from SMC. Ask them through which courier will they send. Even if the courier company doesn't deliver, you can collect it personally from them.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> On ebay there are alot of seller who send product via DTDC. Contact them for shipping with DTDC before purchasing.



I am not interested to buy from eBay as per the reviews.. Sry..



Sam said:


> it'll be better if you talk to the shop owner. Rahul in case of ITWares & Gurpreet from SMC. Ask them through which courier will they send. Even if the courier company doesn't deliver, you can collect it personally from them.



Thanks bro, I will contact them before buying.. Repped..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 10, 2012)

@koolent,
primeabgb and itwares use pafex,fedex....for their courier service(these couriers are bit costly) and they don't use dtdc.smc and itdepot use dtdc.this courier is very cheap and even deliver your product safely.i have experiences with pafex,fadex(both are same)and dtdc all were awesome.products package didn't had even a scratch on them.i will suggest you to first ask in smc which is nearer to you compared to others.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ Thanks agn bro.. I will go for smc or itdepot.. will rep you after I spread some around.. You also did help me greatly, you deserve it..


----------



## koolent (Mar 12, 2012)

Can newegg.com be trusted ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2012)

newegg is basically USA based site & does not ship internationally as far as i know.even if it does the cost of shipping itself in $ will increase the total price much more.that is why most ppl get their friends or relatives returning from abroad to get pc components not available here.


----------



## koolent (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ Ohk.. I want to get some things online:

1 Case Fan 80mm
1 Thermal Grease..

Where should I get them from, where will I get them good and which ones? My budget is around 0.8k..


----------



## ashima.singh (Mar 12, 2012)

In my opinion online shopping is good for city areas not for remote places. There is enough good shopping sites. I am buying all my necessary materials by online shopping.


----------



## koolent (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ ohk, bt the post service is good here and all the packages and mails are delivered on time..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

u can try primeabgb.com they are excellent.
& don't think that ebay is not good many of my frnds bought items from ebay.


----------



## alishakapoor491 (Jun 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in
> 
> ...




I think you there is no reason to get discouraged if one site has said no to you. There are many other online shopping sites which deliver products across India. You can try Shoppers Stop since they promises to deliver the products across India without charging any shipping cost.


----------

